# Raintree Vacation Club Transfer Fee



## scobrn (Jun 1, 2012)

I was just recently charged a $499 transfer fee to sell my membership.  When I puchased my 2 memberships the fees were  $80 and $280.  Where do they come up with the $499.  This is way over the rate of inflation as I bought my memberships in the last 5 years.  Is this legal.  I don't have anything in writing regarding what the transfer fee is.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 1, 2012)

*You are dealing with a company that has a proven track record*

of trying to hose it's members. They can and do increase their fees at will, it is probably why you sold, right?

Greg



scobrn said:


> I was just recently charged a $499 transfer fee to sell my membership.  When I puchased my 2 memberships the fees were  $80 and $280.  Where do they come up with the $499.  This is way over the rate of inflation as I bought my memberships in the last 5 years.  Is this legal.  I don't have anything in writing regarding what the transfer fee is.


----------



## rlblack (Jun 2, 2012)

All businesses- change thier fees for service, from time to time, especially in these economic times.  It is just the way with business.  I would think that a prudent consumer, would ask the fees up front, prior to contracting. I don't think that $499.00 is necessarily an excess fee for transfering ownership.


----------

